# Question about Converting Ork Warbuggy



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay...so I purchased a Warbuggy and 2 Warbikers that I believe are from earlier editions of 40k. Not a problem, except that the turret on the Warbuggy is broken. It came with 2 turret operators, one of which has only one arm, the other has something clenched in his hands, and neither one of them fit...as shown here by these nifty pictures.


































I was cruising ForgeWorld and found these little guys, and thought about maybe purchasing them to make a Grot-operated turret on the buggy instead, but I can't find any measurements on these guys, and I'd hate to buy them and then find out they're too big.










So basically what I'm asking is for ideas on what would be a good way to tackle this conversion/fix, or measurements on those grot sponsons if anyone has any....and, just generally good advice


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

You have a trakk gunner in your first in buggy pic and the buggy gunner in the second.

This is still unhappily the current buggy kit, I know its crap innit ,but back in 2nd ed when it came out it was good, honest.

The buggy gunner should fit but the weedy old style are not really worth it. I like your grot gun idea but do not know if it would fit.

Sorry I can't be more help with it.


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmmm....yeah, I really figured with how, er, "different" (politely) the orc models are from the current ones that it was from a much earlier incarnation of WH40k. Another possible idea is to get another Trukk Gunner kit and do something like this...










This would take very little conversion, and it might be the way I go. Not sure yet...trying to track down some local plasticard/sheet styrene (without luck) to see how that works and maybe I'll try my own custom job, but who knows?

Advice/thoughts are definitely welcome though.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I would definately go with the conversion idea of making the truck gunner work or the grot gunner work. You could also go with the grot turrent from the battlewagon on top. It will look better than trying to get the old style to fit.


----------

